# 'portmaster -a' fails. libtool missing libpthread-stubs.la



## ThoughtCriminal (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to update my installed ports with portmaster. I run `portmaster -a` but it comes crashing to a halt because it seems that libtool cannot find libpthread-stubs.la.

I used script() to capture the build output and it it on the web here: http://dpaste.com/2BG7P31

I don't understand what is wrong. libpthread-stubs is installed but in the directory /usr/local/lib there is a few files but not libpthread-stubs.la. There is a file named 
libpthread-stubs.a.

I'm kind of stuck and don't know what to do next. I'm running 9.3 RELEASE.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: 'portmaster -a' fails. libtool missing libpthread-stubs.*

Have you read /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140909?


----------

